# Whizzer h motor belt cover/guard help.



## Philliesfan30m (Feb 10, 2020)

Does anyone have a belt cover that they could trace and measure the depth of the outside edge so that I could try and make one for my bike. And take a picture or put it in PDF format if possible. I don't know if it will fit on one piece of paper because I don't know what the dimensions are. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2020)

Original Whizzer Used Vintage H Belt Guard  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Whizzer Used Vintage H Belt Guard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------

